# When does your TREE go up?



## mouse_chalk (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok, so I'm totally unprepared so far, but I'm getting really excited this year about Christmas 

When is everyone putting up their Christmas tree and decorations?

Since I've been living with Steve we normally wait until at least the first week of December is past, but this year we're actually going to get it on Monday the 1st!! WOOHOO! 

I'm really excited for some reason.... isn't everyone else?:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't you just love tree time!!! We chose our today and theyre delivering it on the 12th of December, so it shall go up then!


----------



## BethM (Nov 27, 2008)

While I really like having a tree, I am a) too cheap to buy one; and b) too lazy to go get it, put it up, clean up after it, then take it down and dispose of it. I really love the smell of a real tree, and don't like fake trees much. 

I haven't put one up since we got bunnies, and we don't have space to put one somewhere they won't disturb it. And believe me, Amelia would disturb it. So a tree is out for now, even if I did want to deal with it. 

I'm not really a Christmas-y person, anyway, so it doesn't matter much. Ironically, the only thing I want from my Grandma when she passes away is her Christmas ornaments. (I always decorated her tree when I was little, and she has some really nifty antique ornaments from when she lived in Germany. If another relative takes them, there's not really anything I want from her.) Christmas ornaments are also one of the few things I will want from my Mom, too. An odd duck, I am.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

I won't allow any holiday to be set-up outside of its month. We put our Christmas stuff up December 1st. Will argued with me about it, so I let him leave it up until mid-January. 

People around here have had their Christmas lights up for awhile. I started seeing them in October :grumpy: That bothers me, for whatever reason. I'm odd, I guess.


----------



## Becca (Nov 28, 2008)

We would put ours up on 1st Dec but we're at school so we do it the first Saturday in December - I can't wait!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol, we take ours down on the 2nd of January or something lol! Once it's all over, that it as far as I'm concerned  

I need to figure out how we're going to light our tree. It's going on the same wall as Mouse and Chalk's cage, but it'll be on a little table so that they can't jump up and get to it. But there's no plug socket on that wall, apart from behind their cage (we don't use it) so I might either have to look for some battery operated lights, if they even exist lol, or plug it in there and put a cord cover over and pull the cage forward slightly so that they can't get to it.... OR put a board behind their cage that covers the socket....

I need to find all the decorations as well! I have NO idea where they are!! anic:anic:anic:anic:


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 28, 2008)

We're going to start putting our stuff up today. Our outside lights won't be done for a while because we're getting a new roof and it would be pointless to put up lights on the gutters just to take them down when the roofer gets here. It'll take me a good few days to finish inside: we have4 trees varying in sizes....8ft in the living room that's traditional w/ multi-colored lights, 4ft in the loft that has red lights and is mostly white, gold, and red ornaments/poinsettas, 2ft in the family that has a pool table theme as it's in the pool table room, small one in the bathroom that has a wilderness theme that matches.

After I drag out all the boxes, with cleaning and stuff, it probably won't be until Tuesday that the inside is completely done.

We usually put our stuff up right after Thanksgiving just 'cause if we don't, my husband and I are so busy that we kinda let it pass by with out enjoying it. It creates a nice, calming atmosphere when we get home from work. We keep the lights up until Jan.6th. It was a tradition in my dad's house to keep everything up till then because it was supposedly the day the Three Wise Men showed up to Bethlehem. :shrugs: IDK...I just do what I'm told!


----------



## bat42072 (Nov 28, 2008)

we put moms tree up last weekend... I am not putting one up this year mine broke last year and im to stingy to by one this year


----------



## Michaela (Nov 28, 2008)

We just put ours up.  Yayy!
The outside lights are going up tomorrow, I think.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

YAY!

I think we need to turn this into a pictures of our Christmas Trees thread! 

I think we're going to go with red and white/silver for our 'colour scheme' this year.... Gotta go and get decorations! 

And I'm going to put lights up in the kitchen window as well...


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 28, 2008)

We put ours up 2 weeks ago. Seems that a lot of people here put them up early. This is the first time we've had outside lights/wreaths/reindeer as they would have most likely been stolen where we were in the UK!!!!!!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> We put ours up 2 weeks ago. Seems that a lot of people here put them up early.


I put our outside lights up just after Halloween. You never know how cold or how much snow you get at that time, so you take advantage of the warm weather. I won't turn them on, until some of the neighbors start turning theirs on.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2008)

I put our tree up today. All other Xmas stuff will come tomorrow. We've had outdoor lights up and on for about a week now.

Buttercup has his own tree this year too.

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 28, 2008)

We're not doinga tree this year. It has been decided. Both children will have their own fiber optic tree in their bedrooms, but the big tree won't be going up. Next year we'll do it up big (according to hubby), but this year we're spending all the extra money on presents instead.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ours went up last week.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> While I really like having a tree, I am a) too cheap to buy one; and b) too lazy to go get it, put it up, clean up after it, then take it down and dispose of it. I really love the smell of a real tree, and don't like fake trees much.


A and the prefering a real one. Also we have nosey bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> We're not doinga tree this year. It has been decided. Both children will have their own fiber optic tree in their bedrooms, but the big tree won't be going up. Next year we'll do it up big (according to hubby), but this year we're spending all the extra money on presents instead.


I do have alittle one I bought for like $10 when it went 90% off after the holidays. WOOHOOO!


----------



## myLoki (Nov 29, 2008)

We put both of ours up today. We have a big one in the living/TV room and a small one in the dining room. LOOOOOVE Christmas trees. I put them up as soon as possible. Usually the day after Thanksgiving. :biggrin2:

t.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 29, 2008)

We put ours up mid-December. We don't like to put it up too early as we always get a real one and so if we put it up any earlier it would probably be a pile of twigs by New Year!The other decs go up earlier though.

When I was little we always used to wait till the 17th to put up the tree, as my birthday is on the 16th so I didn't like everything to be focused on Christmas till I hadcelebrated my birthday.Nowadays we usually put it up a few days earlier though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 29, 2008)

It seems like it was just Christmas!! I do love Christmas though  Today I put Christmas lights around the windows in the living room, and I bought a cute snowman table runner and a little nutcracker for the coffee table. I also bought a Christmas cactus a few days ago, and put it along with my smaller Christmas cactus (which is so neglected that I didn't notice how much it's grown and that it has a great honking big red bloom on it!) on the coffee table. I also bought a little folding table to put our little Christmas tree on since the table we used last year is now being monopolized by the TV! 

Tomorrow I'm going to put up the Christmas tree and ornaments and dig out the decorations. I'm mostly set for decorations but I'd like to buy a Christmassy dish towel, something to put on the door and a hanger for the bunnies' Christmas stocking 

So, everyone's going to take pictures, right?


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

We have 5 Christmas Trees... :shock:

2 Mini one's we have in our rooms's though I may give mine up this year for the bunnies to decorate the shed with  then we have a fibre optic (sp?) which might be going in my room this year instead of my mini one. Then we have a big one in the conservatory colour scheme Green, Red and gold then in the Lounge it is just everything else!

I'm really going to go to town this year, I'm going to decorate the summer house and turn it into the winter house 

We also have a tree that you stick on the window that lights up and a snowman that lights up :biggrin2: (Outside)

On the first Saturday in December (the day we put them up) we all go upstairs to the attic and get all the Christmas decs down theres like 10 boxes and bags and stuff, we each take one down and come back for the next one then we start sorting it out.

Also we have a little plastic squidgy nativity set that we have had since I was a baby that I set up every year, its like a little play one though we never really play with it any more. It's really just a decoration now!

Theres LOADS of Christmas threads, its so cool! I'm off to start another one *'How Do You Spend Christmas Day'*


B.


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

I've found some really cute Christmas icons, I'm going to post one to make sure it works.








ETA: Okay bit small, I'll edit and make them bigger...


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2008)

We'll put ours up in about two weeks


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Here they are...

Father Christmas:






Snowflake:






Snowman:




*

*Star:






Candy Cane:






Christmas Tree:






Holly:






Ribbon:






Reindeer:






Presents:


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 29, 2008)

More smileys here:

http://www.christmas-corner.com/christmas-smileys.php


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Who's got their decorations up then?

We're putting ours up next week, *everyone post pictures of your decorated trees/houses*.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 2, 2008)

Ours start going up the weekend after Thanksgiving. When I was growing up, we could not have a single christmas anything in the house until after my dad's birthday which is Dec 10th. Now I can't wait to start. All of our lights are already up outside. I do wait until about 2 weeks before xmas to put up a live tree. This year is the first year I have accepted and used an artificial one. lol

Here are the outside lights:






That snowman and polar bear are about 30ft out from the front of the house, and the tree between them is our live planted tree from 3yrs ago. It started out about 2ft tall now it's about 4 1/2.


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Woah that looks amazing!!!

Really cool


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 2, 2008)

Our tree is going up tonight!  

I will take pictures when it's done...

I also got a wreath for the front door but can't figure out how to make it stay on lol... :?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 2, 2008)

Usually I put it up on the last day of November, not sure why, but we don't have a tree this year. Well we have this puny little 2 foot thing but it's a fake one and it's all squashed into a cupboard somewhere. We don't really do the christmas decorating stuff.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine will go up on December 18th - that's the day I start vacation. If it weren't for my holiday party I'm having on the 20th, I probably wouldn't bother. I don't get very excited about Christmas.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine will go up on December 18th - that's the day I start vacation. If it weren't for my holiday party I'm having on the 20th, I probably wouldn't bother. I don't get very excited about Christmas.


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 2, 2008)

We will probably be putting ours up next week. It doesn't really matter when we do since it's a artificial tree, but we just took down the Thanksgiving decorations! So we like to wait a little while.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 2, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Mine will go up on December 18th - that's the day I start vacation. If it weren't for my holiday party I'm having on the 20th, I probably wouldn't bother. I don't get very excited about Christmas.



That's my brothers birthday!

I agree, I don't get excited about christmas. I might do if there were little children in the family to buy stuff for. I really think xmas is for children, they make it exciting with their excitment. And something always goes wrong at xmas!


----------



## Michaela (Dec 2, 2008)

I will get some pictures of my decorations this weekend! We are putting the outside lights up on Saturday, so I'll get it all together!


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 2, 2008)

ourswent up saturday, it has light and an angel, but no ornaments yet









don't forget to vote in the hoppy holiday contest guys(link at top of every page!)!


----------



## Sabine (Dec 3, 2008)

We have an OUTSIDE tree for the first time ever. Our baby has just started crawling and nothing is safe anymore. i was also worried about the buns nibbling the electric cords. It's right outside the window and it looks really pretty with all the lights on. It's in a pot and with a bit of luck we may be able to reuse it next year


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 3, 2008)

We've had so much trouble with our tree this year!!

We got it on Monday, but then it was so late we didn't have the energy to put it up- then we went to do it last night, but our tree stand was too big and it kept falling over  We went out to the local 24-hr supermarket but they didn't have one. We wend to our local DIY store today but they only had the same ones that fall over  So by this time I really wanted the bunnies to have some playtime lol, so Steve went further afield and got a super expensive stand... but it works! Hurrah!

So now we have the tree up, but naked  We're going to FINALLY put the lights on and decorate it tomorrow! 

:faint:


----------



## Xila (Dec 3, 2008)

We don't have a set day we get our tree. We just go some weekend close to Christmas, maybe 2 weeks before at the most.

We're watching Rudolph on TV right now, though, so it must be getting close to time to get a tree. 

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 3, 2008)

I always put mine up the weekend after thanksgiving. it's so much work putting up the tree and takes so long that i like to have it up for all of december. my sister in law puts hers up on christmas eve and then they take it down new year's day. that's a lot of work to take down so quickly. i love christmas though. i have all kinds of christmas balls and decorations from the 1950's. it's sort of my hobby to collect all that junk...lol


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I absolutely love Christmas and I was going through withdrawals since last year's was absolutely horrible. I hadn't a single decoration in the house :?That was pathetic So, needless to say,I was absolutely dying to get my stuff up this year, much to Mario's chagrin. On November 25th, we got our first snow. Oh it didn't matter to me that we got just an inch - if even that. What mattered was the fact that it stayed and it was the 25th. Ha! That's it! The stuff was coming out. Mario and his mother just stared at me while I dragged out box after box. I remember saying "Try and stop me."

Anyway, I started by decorating the window. Then Igot the tree assembledand my mother-in-law even helped. I put the lights in the tree quickly because my back simply couldn't take anymore and that was that until yesterday when I finally got to finish the tree and the village and some other decorations. I still have a few things lying about but most of it is done. :biggrin2:

Pics coming soon...


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 4, 2008)

We just put ours up last night!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

We wound up putting our Christmas tree up on Nov. 30th because it was the weekend and Will works during the week. We also put up some decorations:

Christmas Tree:
Regular lights, fake poinsettias and winky-blinky obnoxious lights. Oh, and ornaments, of course!

Wreaths:
One fake poinsettia one that goes around a gigantic vanilla candle, and a fake pine one with lights and more fake poinsettias. 

Poinsettias:
This year, I made a fake arrangement of them for safety reasons. Now, I don't have to buy the stupid things every year and worry about Toby eating it!

Window Clings:
I love these things! You know, those little gel ones? I'm addicted to them! We have like four packs of snowflakes, two of poinsettias, and Will got a stupid-looking reindeer one *eye roll*

Lights:
We have yet to put up our icicle lights on our patio. They might wind up being put-up inside because we can't figure out how to get electricity out on the patio without leaving the doors open...

Hanukkah:
I have a menorah!  Being that I don't really have a religious affiliation, I celebrate both holidays  It's hard to find Hanukkah decorations 

That's all that we have so far. Oh! Stockings, we have two stockings up for St. Nick's day (get goodies in your stockings). I think it's tomorrow night


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Our tree goes up as soon as I find a place for it and hubby goes to get it! 

:huh Seems we've added to our clutter a bit too much! I need a room to store stuff so I can fit the tree in the familyroom LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

Our tree is FINALLY UP!!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


It's a little wonky lol.... But I guess that's what you get for having a real tree! 

The lights are blinking lights.... We're thinking that we might get a set of regular ones as well to be on whilst the other ones blink....

YAY!!!

I'll take pictures when I've recovered from that palava lol.... 

I've managed to plug the lights in behind Mouse and Chalk's cage, yet completely block it off from their reach. And the tree is on a little table and the wire held up high so that they can't reach it 

NOW, it's properly Christmas


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 4, 2008)

I got some pics... Sorry about the lighting though :?

This is Mario's miniature tree. I got it from the dollar store and got some stuff to redecorate it. Lol. I think it turned out cute. I got the train for 5$ on special at the pharmacy one year. I found it too cute!:biggrin2:







Here are some pics of the village:

left corner:






middle:






right corner (lmao - the blue is supposed to represent water OKAY?! ):






a view from slightly further:






the wreath that hangs over the village:






The tree... It's hard to see the lights because of the lighting and the cats have been playing with the tree skirt so it has been more of a magic carpet than anything else really but this is what it looks like:






The window:






The stockings (some are missing):






And my favorite ornament:







I'm sad to say that I have officially turned Houdina into the Christmas grinch... Houdina loves to sit in the window but now she cannot because of the lights. She tries to go but it's quite hilarious to watch her tiptoe around the lights. Then, to make matters worse, her favorite spot to snooze is on top of the TV, right where I put the village... Poor girl. You should see her trying to tiptoe about the village people. She's sooooooooooooooooooooo careful about not touching them but the snow sticks to her paws and then she hears me coming and she panics so she runs off, pulling everything with her. LOL. I can't even get mad at her, poor girl can't get a break :?It's only for a few weeks... Baloo on the other hand will lie on his back and play with the balls on the tree or ninja kick the tree, etc. Luckily I had enough plastic ornaments for the bottom lol. Annabel just wants to break stuff, but that's just her way of having fun. Lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

Sophie, your decorations are great! I love the village...... something like that wouldn't last 5 minutes in our house lol!! And the tree is great 



We have SNOW under our tree! :biggrin2:













Pic with the lights off....







I want something else for the walls etc, but I don't like tinsel.... have to think of something!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jen, if you don't like tinsel for the walls, get a "pine" garland! They make those fake plastic ones and you can put lights and junk in them. My parents did that all the time (mostly to line shelves).

I shall have to get some pictures of our schtuff


----------



## Sabine (Dec 4, 2008)

What a fabulous tree, Jen, haven't seen the likes of it here or maybe we usually get ours too late and end up with straggly ones


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*Sabine wrote: *


> What a fabulous tree, Jen, haven't seen the likes of it here or maybe we usually get ours too late and end up with straggly ones


Aww, thanks! It's a bit lopsided lol... I had to twist it round lots to make it look less wonky! 

We have to have a real tree..... It doesn't feel like Christmas to me unless you can smell a Christmas tree in your living room! This is also the first year we've gone with gold in our colour scheme. Previously it's always been red and silver, but we found these really nice gold baubles and decided to change it all 

I have decided that I do not like the blinking lights though lol it's annoying because half the time you look at it, it's all pretty and lit up, but that's only for a second or so while it 'blinks'. I guess that's what we get for buying cheap lights lol! Going to fix that tomorrow


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

When I still lived with my parents, I used to look forward to the post-Christmas tree burning  I know it sounds odd, but if you throw your tree outside for a month or two (no watering) and burn it in an outdoor fire pit, it just lights up! WOOSH! And it's pretty much over! lol

I'm a pyromaniac :lookaround hehe!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> I want something else for the walls etc, but I don't like tinsel.... have to think of something!


We bought these really nice star garlands from Sainsburys. They are like red card and you open them out and they hang all these little paper stars. I can't stand tinsel or stuff like that. Really tacky. Reminds me of my Grandparents at Christmas time and their decorations are so dated, I swear they have had the same decorations for the past 17 years....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine (Dec 4, 2008)

I prefer plain white lights too. I usually start off decorating the tree with silver and red(very tasteful) and then the kids add their own ornaments Well it's their Xmas too.... I'll miss the tree indoors this year but at least I can see it through the window and the kids added loads of cheap silver plastic baubles to it (hopefullt storm proof)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I want something else for the walls etc, but I don't like tinsel.... have to think of something!
> ...


Sainsbury's you say? I'll have to go and have a look! 

Kelly, I had been thinking of the sort of green garlands, I like them, and they seem a lot less.... dated than tinsel is. Steve refused to have tinsel in the house lol!


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 4, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> When I still lived with my parents, I used to look forward to the post-Christmas tree burning  I know it sounds odd, but if you throw your tree outside for a month or two (no watering) and burn it in an outdoor fire pit, it just lights up! WOOSH! And it's pretty much over! lol
> 
> I'm a pyromaniac :lookaround hehe!


LMAO. That made me laugh so much! Btw, Jen, I also love the tree. I love the color. Ha. Y'all should have seen me unfolding mine. Lmao. My mil asked me if I was gonna put ornaments in it or bananas... I was making it all wrong... :?That's the absolute worst part for me Lol. Of course, right _after_ we bought this one, my mother went out and got one of those easy-assemble-type trees :grumpy:3 pieces, not 30. :grumpy:Bah.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh! I should also say, that if you look at my tree very carefully, you will also see....

WILLOW BALLS!! and WILLOW RINGS!!

Lol.... they were really cheap in B&Q, and we thought that they'd be bunny friendly if we put them near the bottom, and also they would sort of fit in with the red and gold theme..... So we essentially have a tree part-decorated with bunny toys lol.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Our tree HAD a bunch of candy canes hanging on it. We only put them up on Nov. 30th and they are already gone... :whistling


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 5, 2008)

Sophie i love the ornament!!!!!!!!!!



I need to know for those who get real trees this early , how do you keep them alive till after christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am afraid that it will be all brittle and falling apart by christmas time. 



WE are hopefully going to go out this sat to get ours, we are cutting it down so it will be freshly cut so i am hoping that it will keep longer since we are getting it fresh.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 5, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I need to know for those who get real trees this early , how do you keep them alive till after christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am afraid that it will be all brittle and falling apart by christmas time.


LEMONADE! no kidding, it really works! Not the diet stuff, just buy shop brand cheap full fat/sugar lemonade and make it up with 25% water, put it in the base and mist the whole tree with it before putting the lights and stuff on and then every week mist the tree trunk. Choose one that is quite heavy aswell, it shows more moisture and if you can get a "Norman Spruce", the tend to last longer. 

PS. We are going to get the tree tonight :biggrin2: we will be going in about 20 minutes, go to the shops get some shopping, go pick the tree (there is usually 100's to choose from this early  ), spend a while tieing it to the top of the car lol, then home, decorate it and sit on the sofa watching a DVD together then go to bed.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 5, 2008)

Luvmyzoocrew,

Hehe the ornament is cute huh? I got it at Hallmark I believe. They always have some really cute ones. I usually find at least one bunny a year. 

About the tree, I've heard that 7up/Sprtie works great. I've never had once myself as I'm too allergic to the real trees :?Well at least I was afew years ago... I love the smell though :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 5, 2008)

ha i never heard about lemonade,lol, or sprite either,lol 



i will have to try it


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 5, 2008)

We were in and out of the place within 20 mins, the tree is 7ft high and when we got it back and out of the netting thing I swear it grew outwards! its huge! probably about 4.5-5t from front to back :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> We were in and out of the place within 20 mins, the tree is 7ft high and when we got it back and out of the netting thing I swear it grew outwards! its huge! probably about 4.5-5t from front to back :shock:


Have you ever seen "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation"? That reminds me of their tree


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 5, 2008)

This is so cool! I love all the x-mas light and tree pictures!! We're not doing a tree this year, saving the money instead. But I LOVE Christmas and all the lights. I've never had a fake tree, the real ones smell so wonderful! When I was a kid, we used to cut our x-mas trees from our own woods, hehe.. aka the backyard. My mom has a hugr collection of x-mas ornaments and ones with pictures of me and my brother when we were babies.. so cute!!


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

It's the day!!! The day we put up *our* Christmas decorations! YAYAYAY I'm so excited!!

We have a _sort of_ tradition this day too...

Dad goes up into the attick (this year I may go up too now I'm older and can climb up the ladder properly) and we get down all the christmas decorations. We pass them down to Mum and Emily and they pile them into Emily's bedroom. 

When all of them are down we all take a box down at a time (even though we could carry more) we carry each box down into the living room and say something jolly when we pass each other on the stairs.

Then we start putting up the decorations!

Pictures later


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 6, 2008)

Aww that's cute! I remember we used to do something like that each year. It always had to be a big event and we always had to look through all the old broken decorations that me and my brother made when we were about 3 lol! I think over the years I made all these little things into one big tradition- on Christmas Eve peeling the sprouts, making the snowmen for the top of the Christmas cake, the decorating would always have to be on a Saturday evening, and we would all have to do it together. My mum and dad could never understand why I tried to make everything exactly the same each year lol! 

Becca are you getting a real tree?


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah Jen thats what I do!!

No we don't have a real tree 
We are decorating the summer house this year too!!


----------

